#ubuntu-directory 2007-01-21
<siretart> could anyone tell me how a kdc.conf for a slave kdc should look like?
<siretart> I'm using MIT krb5, and want to setup a slave kdc. I'm following the admin's guide
<siretart> it tells me to create a stashfile with kdb5_util stash
<siretart> but I get this: kdb5_util: No such file or directory while setting active database to '/var/lib/krb5kdc/principal'
<siretart> oh, never mind. my db didn't get propagated properly
